# AC & DC POWER SUPPLY WITH AUTOMATIC CHARGER



## kaitokid (Apr 6, 2005)

hai, i want to modify my computer so i can get power supply from AC-220v (standart) and from DC (accu 12V with automatic charger), so if the electricity/power goes down my computer still work... 
do u think it is to expensive to buy a UPS?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the ups most of us use supply enough power to shut your computer down safely,i would think the setup you want would be on the expensive side
if you are losing power on a regular basis i would recommend using an ups,as when the power goes off and on it usually spikes


----------

